# Look what I found



## bigewalksalone (Sep 1, 2019)

You wouldn't believe how much my eyes have scanned the ground searching for a arrowhead.
Not one time have I found one,and I found the needle in the haystack. {lol}
I wish one of ya'll could tell something that might give me a little help. I'm 59 and running
out of time...


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2019)

Best advice I have is to look where they are at , if u are in the rt spot u will find them


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Any area near water that has exposed ground is a good spot to look.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 1, 2019)

Plowed fields near water, or on flat ridgetops near a spring.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

How much land u got.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 1, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Plowed fields near water, or on flat ridgetops near a spring.


I live right outside of Elberton and go to Lake Russell almost daily and walk the banks
sometimes. I'll find one someday. Thanks


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 1, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> How much land u got.


Not much but the neighbors have a bunch. I live near the granite capital of 
the world,Elberton Ga. I find a bunch that look like one but that's all. Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2019)

Any time you see exposed dirt, look. If the dirt has been disturbed, look closer. High spots close to water, root balls of trees that have been blown or pushed over, plowed fields after a rain, hillsides that are washing away, ditch banks. 

Always be looking, arrowheads are where you find them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Any time you see exposed dirt, look. If the dirt has been disturbed, look closer. High spots close to water, root balls of trees that have been blown or pushed over, plowed fields after a rain, hillsides that are washing away, ditch banks.
> 
> Always be looking, arrowheads are where you find them.


As a 6 yo kid I looked for arrow heads everywhere. Found some flint. One day checking the mailbox. There it was at the mailbox. 
Wish I still had that point.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 1, 2019)

Every stone tool ever made is still out there. Look look look.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 1, 2019)

In that area I think most of the arrowheads are quartz and it would be easy to overlook one in a bunch of other quartz. Down in our area the points are made from coastal plain chert and stand out from other rocks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2019)

I know a guy that was so prolific in finding heads he found one in the Walmart parking lot...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> You wouldn't believe how much my eyes have scanned the ground searching for a arrowhead.
> Not one time have I found one,and I found the needle in the haystack. {lol}
> I wish one of ya'll could tell something that might give me a little help. I'm 59 and running
> out of time...



To much hay growing to find them in that.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 1, 2019)

Very familiar with your area. Like Wiljo said, most points from that area are going to be made from quartz and metavolcanics. Neither show easy to spot regular flaking. If you can get permission to hunt any clearcuts, concentrate on the hilltops and log landings.


----------



## Sixes (Sep 1, 2019)

Best of luck, but if you find one on Lake Russell, it would be best not to come on here and brag about it.


There are lots of artifacts in that area, you just have to find the right spot


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 1, 2019)

Willjo said:


> In that area I think most of the arrowheads are quartz and it would be easy to overlook one in a bunch of other quartz. Down in our area the points are made from coastal plain chert and stand out from other rocks


Thanks Willjo and chehawknapper that does help , cause I do find quartz a good bit.
Around the lake there is a lot of light grey shale like rock that is thin and looks
good but it's real light and to brittle for arrowheads.
You know I find some kind of  souvenir every time. Like old bottles or horseshoes
and a couple of coins.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 1, 2019)

Sixes said:


> Best of luck, but if you find one on Lake Russell, it would be best not to come on here and brag about it.
> 
> 
> There are lots of artifacts in that area, you just have to find the right spot


Why would you say something like that? you seen me coming on bragging or something.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 1, 2019)

He’s trying to keep you out of trouble for breaking the law


----------



## Sixes (Sep 1, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> Why would you say something like that? you seen me coming on bragging or something.


Just trying to help.

Feel free to post up illegal finds


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 1, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> He’s trying to keep you out of trouble for breaking the law


How is finding a arrowhead breaking the law? is that what your saying.


----------



## Bringing blood (Sep 2, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> How is finding a arrowhead breaking the law? is that what your saying.


Yeah it's ok to find them but I'm pretty sure your not supposed to remove them


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 2, 2019)

It is illegal to pick up artifacts around most lakes or public land.


----------



## Jimmypop (Sep 2, 2019)

I found one once on the fresh grave of a relative after a rain in a public cemetery .It wasn't a very good one. But I still don't go back looking for more.


----------



## CutNRun (Sep 2, 2019)

Instead of looking for whole points, start searching for waste flakes instead.  There's far more chips from point manufacture than there are points themselves.  Once you start finding quantities of waste flakes, there's going to be some broken or whole points somewhere nearby. If you find chips of lots of different materials, that says the area was used for a long time. So,your chances of finding a point is much better. Keep an eye out for pottery shards too. Check erosion in saddles in ridges on new cutovers in winter which would be good places to hunt.

Focus on sandy south or southeast facing slopes within 200 yards of a creek or stream.  The southern slope takes advantage of the ridge as a wind or weather break and sandy soil drains well.  Who wants to camp in wet clay in the teeth of winter wind?  The ancient ones used every part of the environment to their advantage.  Think like them. Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 2, 2019)

If your looking in a sandy area, I always look at the color of the sand. It will have a charcoal look in places. I find a lot of points and pottery there. Either a camp fire or fire pit is my guess.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 2, 2019)

CutNRun said:


> Instead of looking for whole points, start searching for waste flakes instead.  There's far more chips from point manufacture than there are points themselves.  Once you start finding quantities of waste flakes, there's going to be some broken or whole points somewhere nearby. If you find chips of lots of different materials, that says the area was used for a long time. So,your chances of finding a point is much better. Keep an eye out for pottery shards too. Check erosion in saddles in ridges on new cutovers in winter which would be good places to hunt.
> 
> Focus on sandy south or southeast facing slopes within 200 yards of a creek or stream.  The southern slope takes advantage of the ridge as a wind or weather break and sandy soil drains well.  Who wants to camp in wet clay in the teeth of winter wind?  The ancient ones used every part of the environment to their advantage.  Think like them. Good luck.
> 
> Jim


Now that helps me a lot and I appreciate it. That gives me something to start with.
I would like to find ,think that would be cool to find something hand made by
a native Indian. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 2, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If your looking in a sandy area, I always look at the color of the sand. It will have a charcoal look in places. I find a lot of points and pottery there. Either a camp fire or fire pit is my guess.


I've seen sand like that I know what your talking about. I need to slow down probably
when I find a spot like that. Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2019)

CutNRun said:


> Instead of looking for whole points, start searching for waste flakes instead.  There's far more chips from point manufacture than there are points themselves.  Once you start finding quantities of waste flakes, there's going to be some broken or whole points somewhere nearby. If you find chips of lots of different materials, that says the area was used for a long time. So,your chances of finding a point is much better. Keep an eye out for pottery shards too. Check erosion in saddles in ridges on new cutovers in winter which would be good places to hunt.
> 
> Focus on sandy south or southeast facing slopes within 200 yards of a creek or stream.  The southern slope takes advantage of the ridge as a wind or weather break and sandy soil drains well.  Who wants to camp in wet clay in the teeth of winter wind?  The ancient ones used every part of the environment to their advantage.  Think like them. Good luck.
> 
> Jim


Yes. The first thing I do around here is quickly walk a field looking for flakes of black or gray chert. There is none here naturally, it was all carried in from eastern Tennessee. If the chert flakes are there, points are there.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 3, 2019)

Round river bed rocks up on a hill is a give away for a place they made tools also. Their kinda outa place.


----------

